
Instagram wants suspected bot accounts to provide government IDs - lvturner
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2020/08/14/instagram-wants-suspected-bot-accounts-to-provide-government-ids/
======
kanobo
Do companies such as instagram and websites with KYC requirements actually
parse/save the data in the photo and look you up in a government database when
you send your ID or does a random human just stare at your photo and make a
judgement call like a bouncer? In either case, it's frightening that that is
how it works.

------
yodelshady
Excepting a successful cryptocoin, and to a degree even with - is there a way
to run a serious business without requiring government-issued ID? I simply
cannot do business with an entity I don't believe is subject to any common
law.

That ID needn't be direct - credit cards essentially provide reflected ID,
since last time I checked I needed some proof of being a citizen or registered
corp (more reflected ID?) to get one.

I can't help but be a little critical of libertarianism here", and that
"Government-issued ID is evil" just means we're used bodged government-issued
ID, because the business drivers for requiring government-issued ID at all
levels are overwhelming. The battleground should be what reflected identity
providers, like credit issuers, are required to disclose.

------
bzb4
Same thing Facebook has been doing since forever?

------
nelaboras
An ID scan seems like a rather simple thing to fake...

